# Gills and fog.....



## Claudio Pia (Jan 7, 2011)

D300 180mm, iso 200,
f3.5 1/100, 2flsh, 3pod, mirror up



Claudio Pia


----------



## Frequency (Jan 7, 2011)

Wonderful abstraction...

Regards


----------



## Undo (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Claudio Pia (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank's my friends....

Claudio Pia


----------

